# Who makes the best " all around" logger boots



## wolfgang (Jun 18, 2011)

Need to get a new pair of logger boots and I was wondering what your guys opinion was on who you think has the best logger boots.
I currently have a nice pair of Red Wings that are getting on in age.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 18, 2011)

are we talkin corks, vibram, or the lineman boots with the stripper heels?


----------



## JMarshall (Jun 18, 2011)

Viberg boots, from Victoria BC. Handmade, tough as nails, rebuildable. All around deadly boots.


----------



## wolfgang (Jun 18, 2011)

Just vibram type, high or low heel.. Not lineman or corks.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 18, 2011)

The most important thing is "How much do you want to pay?" Best bottom-end boots would be the Madsen's-stamped Hoffmans at about $150. Best boots ever? Something custom-built for your feet. Kuliens, probably. Funny, you can get both in the same town. 

Realistically? I like Nick's quite a bit.


----------



## balm (Jun 18, 2011)

JMarshall said:


> Viberg boots, from Victoria BC. Handmade, tough as nails, rebuildable. All around deadly boots.


 
I agree! Best boots out there... Great customer service aswell.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 18, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> opcorn:


 
Yup. But, as long as I'm here...Wesco makes a fine boot. Plus, they're American made.


----------



## slowp (Jun 18, 2011)

The best boots are the ones that fit YOUR feet and are comfy. It is nice not to be limping at the end of the day.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 19, 2011)

The best boots are hand built for your for your feet. Handmade is more able to be rebuilt then the store sold boots.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 19, 2011)

I just went through this process a few months ago. I decided to try the hoffman smoke chaser boots. They're nice and actually fit right. I have a real wide foot that I can't just find a boot that fits on a shelf. They're not much more than red wings either.


----------

